# beans with maximum chocolate notes



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

hey folks,

Around 4 months into my coffee journey, and have ran many bags of beans through my mignon and maraX. I have been trying different roasters everytime and wondered if some of you would mind recomending some beans with a big chocolate hit.

Being a type 1 diabetic, I don't really eat chocolate and am fortunate that caffeine doesn't spike my sugars much at all. Having a sweet tooth I really like a strong chocolate taste in my flat white.

Rave fudge was OK but wasn't as sweet as I had hoped, may be down to my extraction but who knows.

Any other big chocolate note beans I should consider?


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Try chocolate point blend from blackcatcoffee.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Rave have a choccie blend that's fantastic, but I'm surprised you didn't find fudge blend sweet - that's sugar in a cup, even from a moka pot!

I've had great coffees from black cat so although I've not tried their chocolate point I'm sure it's good.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Compass mystery blend mk12, compass rancheros blend, compass mahogany roast jampit hit.....

Basically anything by compass is usually a darker roast and therefore has big choc notes

Also don't confuse choc notes with out and out sweetness. I like a dark chocolate taste without being syrupy sweet. Some coffee can be overbearingly sweet.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

General-S-1 said:


> Try chocolate point blend from blackcatcoffee.


 I was a bit disappointed with my bag to be honest , its just about finished but never really tasted any chocolate , in a milk based drink , what was your ratio and time ?

i was dosing in 18.5 and out was about 40g , in 30 seconds at 94 degress , but found it kind of bland. Had heard good things too.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Italian job from rave is quite chocolaty and nuts 👌


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Akula said:


> I was a bit disappointed with my bag to be honest , its just about finished but never really tasted any chocolate , in a milk based drink , what was your ratio and time ?
> 
> i was dosing in 18.5 and out was about 40g , in 30 seconds at 94 degress , but found it kind of bland. Had heard good things too.


 Sorry to hear it didn't hit the spot for you. If you have any left I would take the brew temperature down quite a bit and give it another shot.

David


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't hit the spot for you. If you have any left I would take the brew temperature down quite a bit and give it another shot.
> 
> David


 I agree with this. When playing with the same beans roasted in this blend I was hitting a sweetspot around 89-90 instead of the 94-95 I use for lighter roasts


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't hit the spot for you. If you have any left I would take the brew temperature down quite a bit and give it another shot.
> 
> David


 will definitely try them again , dont worry ☺



TomHughes said:


> I agree with this. When playing with the same beans roasted in this blend I was hitting a sweetspot around 89-90 instead of the 94-95 I use for lighter roasts


 As low as that ? i may have a dose or two left so ill try it on 90 degrees and see


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

While I would highly recommend 'Chocolate point' from Blackcat coffee, I just recently opened a bag of 'First Light' from another forum sponsor @Crownandcanvasand it has blown me away. To me it tastes like melted dark chocolate, very thick and rich.
Both are really great coffees, so might be worth giving both of them a go and see which one hits the spot. I believe both are a blend of mainly Brazilian coffee with some Colombian, but the Chocolate Point has some additional Robusta to give it more of a classic Italian flavour. I for sure love both!


----------

